# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  Full hydro write up

## commanchetruck

Looking for a good write up of a full hydro and P style pump install in a YJ or similar.  I understand how to plumb it all and the geometry for the steering so the pump doesn't bend, would like to see examples of how the p pumps have been mounted up and the belt routing.

----------

